# Win!Win!Win! Digiflavor Siren V2 4.5ml MTL tank-Unique Version



## 3avape (30/11/17)

_#3Avape__#Giveaway_ time!!!
Are you a MTL Collector? Have you ever tried the digiflavor Siren V2 MTL V2 tank?
We have some Unique Sample of the _Siren V2 MTL tank_ on hand and going to giveaway them now.
Please noted that this version can't be ordered from any company,this is the only way to own it.

Let's just do it and Rock on!!!

How to Enter:

1.Comment with the link of one product you want from 3avape.com
2.Tag 3 Vaper friends on this forum.

Prize:
One Digiflavor Siren V2 4.5ml MTL tank

Note:
1.Winner will be picked up by Random ORG System on 9th Dec.
2.You can enter as much as you want.
3.20 participants are required.
4.Number your entry, for instance: #1 #2 ...
5.No repeat post of the same link.
6.The prize is the same as the following picture shown.

_www.3avape.com_
_Digiflavor Siren V2 4.5ml MTL tank_

_

_
_----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------_

_Winner Announcement

Dear all,
Happy Weekend.
Sunny Saturday here,just like my mood to pick up the Lucky winners here.
Thank you for the participation and supporting 3avape.
We are going to add two winners!!! 
Ok,now,Let's congratulate to the Three Lucky Winners!!!

Congratulations @Vapessa #134




_
_
Congratulations @Max #308 _
_



_
_
Congratulations @Vivita #279_
_






You are one of our winners! 
Please PM us your shipping address in following format.

Shipping Name:
Address:
City:
State:
Post code:
Country:
Tel & Email:

Enjoy your weekend with the Siren V2 MTL tank! And It would be much appreciated if you can share your experience about the Siren V2 MTL tank with us.

Thank you all for supporting 3avape. 
Didn't win the Siren V2? It doesn't matter,3avape offered a Christmas Coupon code for you to get it cheaper，Check it here.

The code：3AXmas12_

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Vivita (30/11/17)

#1

Geek Vape Radar BF RDA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (30/11/17)

#2


3avape said:


> 2.Tag 3 Vaper friends on this forum.


 @Amir
@Strontium
@Gersh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (30/11/17)

Post #1 - Link to what I would like from @3avape .com 
http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-siren-v2-22mm-mtl-gta.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (30/11/17)

Post #2 - Tag 3 Vaper Friends:
@KZOR @Stosta @Vapessa

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vivita (1/12/17)

#3

Geek Vape GBOX Squonker Box Mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (1/12/17)

#4
Geek Vape 810 Ultem PEI Drip Tip

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (1/12/17)

#1 - The product I'd like:
http://www.3avape.com/smok-230w-g-priv-2-kit-with-tfv8-x-baby-tank.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (1/12/17)

#2 - Tagging
@Tanja @Constantbester @Friep

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (1/12/17)

#5
 Geek Vape AEGIS 100W Kit with 26650 battery

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (1/12/17)

#1
http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-siren-v2-22mm-mtl-gta.html

@VapeFli-Lydenburg , @bgoodchild8 , @Bananaheadcase 

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (1/12/17)

#2
http://www.3avape.com/sxk-kayfun-prime-style-mtl-rta-2ml-capacity.html

@Aacer Mostafa , @doritocookie , @brainfeil 

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (1/12/17)

#6
 Geek Vape AEGIS 100W Kit with Shield RTA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (1/12/17)

#7
Geek Vape ZEUS RTA
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-zeus-rta.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (1/12/17)

#8
Geek Vape Silicone 6.5ml Squonk Bottle 
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-silicone-6-5ml-squonk-bottle.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (1/12/17)

#9
Geek Vape Athena Squonk Box Mod with 6.5ml Bottle 
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-athena-squonk-box-mod-with-6-5ml-bottle.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Constantbester (1/12/17)

#1

@Cor @TheV @RenaldoRheeder


----------



## Constantbester (1/12/17)

#2

@antonherbst @Dexter305 @Silver


----------



## Vivita (1/12/17)

#10
Geek Vape Athena Squonk BF RDA 
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-athena-squonk-bf-rda.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cor (1/12/17)

#1. http://www.3avape.com/hellvape-iron-maiden-rdta.html

Its got the name from one of the best metal bands

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cor (1/12/17)

#2 @Friep @Smoke_A_Llama @antonherbst

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (1/12/17)

#11
Geek Vape Athena Squonk Box Mod with 6.5ml Bottle
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-athena-squonk-box-mod-with-6-5ml-bottle.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (1/12/17)

#12
Geek Vape N80 Alpha Braid Coil 2 in 1 
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-n80-alpha-braid-coil-2-in-1.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (1/12/17)

#1
http://www.3avape.com/eleaf-pico-squeeze-50w-mod.html

@TheV @shaun2707 @Jengz



Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (1/12/17)

#13
Geek Vape Hybrid Alpha Braid Coil 2 in 1 
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-hybrid-alpha-braid-coil-2-in-1.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (1/12/17)

#14
Geek Vape Mini Tool Kit 
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-mini-tool-kit.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (1/12/17)

7 Participants so far

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (1/12/17)

#1
http://www.3avape.com/gtrs-vboy-200-tc-box-mod-with-yihisx500-chipset.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (1/12/17)

#2
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-gbox-squonker-box-mod.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (1/12/17)

Post #3 - Link to what I would like from @3avape .com
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-zeus-rta.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (1/12/17)

#3
http://www.3avape.com/tigertek-morphe-bf-rda.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (1/12/17)

Post #4 - Link to what I would like from @3avape .com
http://www.3avape.com/smok-t-priv-220w-tc-box-mod.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (1/12/17)

#4
http://www.3avape.com/sigelei-150w-fuchai-213-squonk-kit.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (1/12/17)

#5
http://www.3avape.com/hugo-vapor-squeezer-kit-with-n-bf-rda.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (1/12/17)

#6
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-athena-squonk-box-mod-with-6-5ml-bottle.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (1/12/17)

Post #5 - Link to what I would like from @3avape .com
http://www.3avape.com/smoant-charon-218w-ts-touch-screen-tc-box-mod.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (1/12/17)

#7
http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-aura-24mm-rda.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (1/12/17)

#8
http://www.3avape.com/528-custom-goon-1-5-bf-rda-5111.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (1/12/17)

Post #6 - Link to what I would like from @3avape .com
http://www.3avape.com/gtrs-vboy-200-tc-box-mod-with-yihisx500-chipset.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (1/12/17)

Post #7 - Link to what I would like from @3avape .com
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-athena-squonker-kit-with-bf-rda.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (1/12/17)

Post #8 - Link to what I would like from @3avape .com
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-aegis-100w-kit-with-shield-rta.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (1/12/17)

Post #9 - Link to what I would like from @3avape .com
http://www.3avape.com/revenant-cartel-blaq-resin-160w-tc-box-mod.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (1/12/17)

Post #10 - Link to what I would like from @3avape .com
http://www.3avape.com/vaporesso-220w-revenger-x-tc-box-mod.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (1/12/17)

Post #11 - Link to what I would like from @3avape .com
http://www.3avape.com/vaporesso-revenger-x-tc-kit-with-5-0ml-nrg-tank.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (1/12/17)

Post #12 - Link to what I would like from @3avape .com
http://www.3avape.com/vaporesso-80w-swag-tc-kit-with-3-5ml-nrg-se-tank.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (1/12/17)

Post #13 - Link to what I would like from @3avape .com
http://www.3avape.com/vaporesso-revenger-starter-kit-with-5-0ml-nrg-tank.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (1/12/17)

Post #14 - Link to what I would like from @3avape .com
http://www.3avape.com/ijoy-100w-elite-ps2170-kit-with-21700-battery.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (1/12/17)

Post #15 - Link to what I would like from @3avape .com
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-aegis-100w-kit-with-26650-battery.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (1/12/17)

Post #16 - Link to what I would like from @3avape .com
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-521-master-kit-v3.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (2/12/17)

#15
Geekvape Peerless 4.0ml/2.0ml RDTA 
http://www.3avape.com/geekvape-peerless-rdta-4ml-2ml.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (2/12/17)

#16
Geek Vape 521 Master Kit V3 
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-521-master-kit-v3.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (2/12/17)

#17
Geek Vape Aegis Battery Cap for 20700/21700 Battery 
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-aegis-battery-cap-for-20700-21700-battery.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (2/12/17)

#18
Geek Vape Building Mat 
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-building-mat.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (2/12/17)

#19
Geek Vape AEGIS 100W TC Box Mod with 26650 Battery 
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-aegis-100w-tc-box-mod-with-26650-battery.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (2/12/17)

#20
Geek Vape AEGIS 100W TC Box Mod W/O battery 
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-aegis-box-mod.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (2/12/17)

#21
Geek Vape Tab Pro Ohm Meter 
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-tab-pro-ohm-meter.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (2/12/17)

#22
Geek Vape Ammit 25 RTA 
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-ammit-25-rta.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (2/12/17)

#23
Geek Vape Medusa Reborn RDTA http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-medusa-reborn-rdta.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (2/12/17)

Post #17 - Link to what I would like from @3avape .com
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-ammit-25-rta.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max (2/12/17)

Post #18 - Link to what I would like from @3avape .com
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-medusa-reborn-rdta.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max (2/12/17)

Post #19 - Link to what I would like from @3avape .com
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-ammit-dual-coil-rta.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max (2/12/17)

Post #20 - Link to what I would like from @3avape .com
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-ammit-innovative-3d-airflow-rta.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vivita (2/12/17)

#24
Digiflavor Pharaoh Mini RTA 
http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-pharaoh-mini-rta.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vivita (2/12/17)

#25
Digiflavor 24mm Drop BF RDA 
http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-pharaoh-mini-rta.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vivita (2/12/17)

#26
Digiflavor Aura 24mm BF Squonker RDA 
http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-aura-24mm-rda.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (2/12/17)

#27
Digiflavor Bucho Sub Ohm Tank 
http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-bucho-sub-ohm-tank.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (2/12/17)

Post #21 - Link to what I would like from @3avape .com
http://www.3avape.com/geekvape-glass-version-tsunami-rda.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max (2/12/17)

Post #22 - Link to what I would like from @3avape .com
http://www.3avape.com/geekvape-griffin-25-plus-tank-5ml.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vivita (2/12/17)

#28
Digiflavor 2.2ml Utank 
http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-2-2ml-utank.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vivita (2/12/17)

#29
Digiflavor UBOX 1700mAh Kit
http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-ubox-1700mah-kit.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vivita (2/12/17)

#30
Digiflavor Wildfire Flavor Sub Ohm Tank 
http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-wildfire-flavor-sub-ohm-tank.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (2/12/17)

#1 
http://www.3avape.com/eleaf-pico-squeeze-50w-mod.html

Tagging @Stosta @Yusuf Seedat @veecee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (2/12/17)

#2
http://www.3avape.com/eleaf-istick-kit-20w.html

Tagging @Tayyibah @Syd-meister @Syclone143

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (2/12/17)

#3

http://www.3avape.com/eleaf-istick-pico-25-tc-box-mod.html

Tagging @Sarah23 @Room Fogger @Reticnick

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vivita (2/12/17)

#31
Digiflavor Wildfire Flavor Kit- 1700mAh 
http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-wildfire-flavor-kit-1700mah.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (2/12/17)

#32
Digiflavor Espresso Rebuildable Sub Ohm Tank- 22 Version 
http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-espresso-22-rebuildable-sub-ohm-tank-2ml.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (2/12/17)

#33
Digiflavor Pharaoh RTA- 4.6ml 
http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-pharaoh-rta-4-6ml.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (2/12/17)

#4

http://www.3avape.com/aspire-200w-speeder-tc-box-mod.html

@nix227 @Mr Dormehl @Keatan Naicker

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (2/12/17)

@5

http://www.3avape.com/ijoy-captain-pd270-kit-with-captain-s-tank.html

@Karis @Hein @hansj

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (2/12/17)

#6

http://www.3avape.com/234w-ijoy-genie-pd270-tc-kit-with-4-0ml-captain-s-tank.html

@Elegant Vape @Denoru @Christie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (2/12/17)

#34
DigiFlavor DF 200W Box Mod 
http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-df-200w-box-mod.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (2/12/17)

#35
DigiFlavor DF 60W Box Mod - 1700mAh 
http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-df-60w-box-mod-1700mah.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (2/12/17)

#36
Digiflavor Pharaoh Dripper Tank 
http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-pharaoh-dripper-tank.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (2/12/17)

#37
Digiflavor LYNX RDA 
http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-lynx-rda.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (2/12/17)

#38
Digiflavor Fuji GTA– Single Coil version
http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-fuji-gta-single-coil-version.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (3/12/17)

#1
http://www.3avape.com/smoant-charon-218w-ts-touch-screen-tc-box-mod.html

@ShaneSawCT @The_Ice @Stosta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (3/12/17)

10 Participants to date - 20 required to affirm Giveaway Competition  - @Jp1905 @Scouse45 @Cliff​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max (3/12/17)

Post #23 - Link to what I would like from @3avape .com
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-eagle-sub-ohm-tank-top-airflow-version.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max (3/12/17)

Post #24 - Link to what I would like from @3avape .com
http://www.3avape.com/geekvape-pure-nickel-ni80-24ga-26ga-28ga-30ft.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max (3/12/17)

Post #25 - Link to what I would like from @3avape .com
http://www.3avape.com/smok-tfv12-prince-cloud-beast-8-0ml-tank.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max (3/12/17)

Post #26 - Link to what I would like from @3avape .com
http://www.3avape.com/smok-tfv8-big-baby-light-edition-5-0ml-tank.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max (3/12/17)

Post #27 - Link to what I would like from @3avape .com
http://www.3avape.com/smok-230w-g-priv-2-kit-with-tfv8-x-baby-tank.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max (3/12/17)

Post #28 - Link to what I would like from @3avape .com
http://www.3avape.com/smok-stick-v8-baby-2000mah-kit-with-tfv8-baby.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max (3/12/17)

Post #29 - Link to what I would like from @3avape .com
http://www.3avape.com/smok-procolor-kit-with-tfv8-big-baby-tank.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max (3/12/17)

Post #30 - Link to what I would like from @3avape .com
http://www.3avape.com/smok-priv-v8-kit-with-tfv8-baby.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max (3/12/17)

Post #31 - Link to what I would like from @3avape .com
http://www.3avape.com/smok-qbox-tc-kit-with-tfv8-baby-eu-version.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max (3/12/17)

Post #32 - Link to what I would like from @3avape .com
http://www.3avape.com/wotofo-4-0ml-flow-subtank.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max (3/12/17)

Post #33 - Link to what I would like from @3avape .com
http://www.3avape.com/wotofo-serpent-smm-24mm-rta-4-0ml.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max (3/12/17)

Post #34 - Link to what I would like from @3avape .com
http://www.3avape.com/wotofo-serpent-mini-rta.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max (3/12/17)

Post #35 - Link to what I would like from @3avape .com
http://www.3avape.com/eleaf-invoke-220w-tc-box-mod.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max (3/12/17)

Post #36 - Link to what I would like from @3avape .com
http://www.3avape.com/eleaf-invoke-with-ello-t-tc-kit.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max (3/12/17)

Post #37 - Link to what I would like from @3avape .com
http://www.3avape.com/eleaf-istick-pico-mega-tc-mod.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max (3/12/17)

Post #38 - Link to what I would like from @3avape .com
http://www.3avape.com/eleaf-istick-pico-75w-tc-kit.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max (3/12/17)

Post #39 - Link to what I would like from @3avape .com
http://www.3avape.com/thinkvape-exus-ark-200w-tc-box-mod.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max (3/12/17)

Post #40 - Link to what I would like from @3avape .com
http://www.3avape.com/aimidi-tank-t2-armored-160w-tc-box-mod.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vivita (3/12/17)

#39
Aspire 3.5ml Cleito EXO Tank 
http://www.3avape.com/aspire-3-5ml-cleito-exo-tank.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vivita (3/12/17)

#40
Aspire Nautilus BVC Tank 
http://www.3avape.com/aspire-nautilus-bvc-tank-5936.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vivita (3/12/17)

#41
Aspire Athos Sub Ohm 4.0ml Tank 
http://www.3avape.com/aspire-athos-sub-ohm-4-0ml-tank.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vivita (3/12/17)

#42
Aspire 200W Speeder TC Box Mod 
http://www.3avape.com/aspire-200w-speeder-tc-box-mod.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vivita (3/12/17)

#43
Aspire 200W Speeder Kit
http://www.3avape.com/aspire-200w-speeder-kit.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (3/12/17)

#44
Aspire Quad-Flex Power Pack 
http://www.3avape.com/aspire-quad-flex-power-pack.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vivita (3/12/17)

#45
Aspire Cleito Exo Tank Customized Drip Cap 
http://www.3avape.com/aspire-cleito-exo-tank-customized-drip-cap.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vivita (3/12/17)

#46
Aspire Pegasus 70W TC Box Mod 
http://www.3avape.com/aspire-pegasus-70w-tc-box-mod.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vivita (3/12/17)

#47
Aspire Breeze Charging Dock- 2000mAh 
http://www.3avape.com/aspire-breeze-charging-dock-2000mah.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vivita (3/12/17)

#48
Aspire Breeze 650mAh Starter Kit 
http://www.3avape.com/aspire-breeze-650mah-starter-kit.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The_Ice (3/12/17)

1. Would like
http://www.3avape.com/smok-230w-g-priv-2-kit-with-tfv8-x-baby-tank.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The_Ice (3/12/17)

2. Tags
@thumptrump @ddk1979 @Effjh

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro (3/12/17)

#1
http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-siren-v2-22mm-mtl-gta.html

@VapeFli-Lydenburg , @bgoodchild8 , @Bananaheadcase

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro (3/12/17)

#2
http://www.3avape.com/eleaf-pico-squeeze-50w-mod.html

@TheV @shaun2707 @Jengz

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro (3/12/17)

#3
http://www.3avape.com/sxk-kayfun-prime-style-mtl-rta-2ml-capacity.html

@Aacer Mostafa , @doritocookie , @brainfeil

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vivita (3/12/17)

#49
Aspire Zelos 50W TC Box Mod- 2500mAh 
http://www.3avape.com/aspire-zelos-50w-tc-box-mod-2500mah.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (3/12/17)

#50
Aspire Zelos 50W Kit with Nautilus 2- 2500mAh 
http://www.3avape.com/aspire-zelos-50w-kit-with-nautilus-2-2500mah.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (3/12/17)

#51
Aspire Stainless Steel Nautilus 2 Tank- 2ml 
http://www.3avape.com/aspire-stainless-steel-nautilus-2-tank-2ml.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (3/12/17)

#52
Aspire Aluminum Nautilus 2 Tank- 2ml 
http://www.3avape.com/aspire-aluminum-nautilus-2-tank-2ml.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (3/12/17)

#53
Aspire X30 Rover Kit 
http://www.3avape.com/aspire-x30-rover-kit.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (3/12/17)

#54
Aspire NX100 TC Box Mod 
http://www.3avape.com/aspire-nx100-tc-box-mod.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (3/12/17)

#55
Aspire Archon 150W Box Mod 
http://www.3avape.com/aspire-archon-150w-box-mod.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (3/12/17)

#56
Aspire PockeX Pocket 1500mAh AIO Kit 
http://www.3avape.com/aspire-pockex-pocket-1500mah-aio-kit.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (3/12/17)

#4 
http://www.3avape.com/aspire-stainless-steel-nautilus-2-tank-2ml.html
@Zelda @Vape Hacker @Paul

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (3/12/17)

#5 http://www.3avape.com/aimidi-tank-t2-armored-160w-tc-box-mod.html
@Vape Candi @Vape Connoisseur @Vape King South

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (3/12/17)

#6 http://www.3avape.com/aspire-nautilus-bvc-tank-5936.html
http://www.3avape.com/aspire-nautilus-bvc-tank-5936.html
@Vape Junction @Vape joint @Vape Hyper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (3/12/17)

#3
http://www.3avape.com/vaporesso-revenger-mini-2500mah-tc-box-mod.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (3/12/17)

#4
@The Dee @The Don 86 @LindseyDragonborn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (3/12/17)

#5
http://www.3avape.com/aleader-funky-160w-resin-box-mod.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (3/12/17)

#6
@Vape Hacker 808 @Timwis @Frikkie6000

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (3/12/17)

#7
http://www.3avape.com/think-vape-ruger-230w-tc-box-mod.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapessa (3/12/17)

#8
@BigB @BigMacZA @Ohmen

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Vapessa (3/12/17)

#9
http://www.3avape.com/sigelei-snowwolf-vfeng-s-230w-box-mod.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapessa (3/12/17)

#10
@Dayne @Melanie Harrison @MaddogSA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapessa (3/12/17)

#11
http://www.3avape.com/voopoo-too-80w-180w-tc-box-mod.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapessa (3/12/17)

#12
@Dayyaanm23 @Vape Candi @Vaping Jakes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapessa (3/12/17)

#13
http://www.3avape.com/xohm-o2-2600mah-kit.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapessa (3/12/17)

#14
http://www.3avape.com/xohm-o1-650mah-kit.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapessa (3/12/17)

#15
@Kimberly Ritter @Janine Rossouw @Tristan

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapessa (3/12/17)

#16
http://www.3avape.com/sigelei-vcigo-moon-box-kit-with-moonshot-rdta.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapessa (3/12/17)

#17
@Max @Maxxis @Maximus86

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (3/12/17)

#18
http://www.3avape.com/revenant-cartel-blaq-resin-160w-tc-box-mod.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (3/12/17)

#19
@newbbie 777 @New2Vape @adam2016

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (3/12/17)

#20
http://www.3avape.com/ijoy-100w-elite-ps2170-kit-with-21700-battery.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (3/12/17)

Post #41 - Link to what I would like from @3avape .com
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-tab-pro-ohm-meter.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Max (3/12/17)

Post #42 - Link to what I would like from @3avape .com
http://www.3avape.com/snowwolf-vfeng-230w-tc-box-mod.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (3/12/17)

#57
Aspire Cleito 120 Tank 
http://www.3avape.com/aspire-cleito-120-tank.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (3/12/17)

#58
Aspire Quad-Flex 4-in-1 Survival Kit
http://www.3avape.com/aspire-quad-flex-power-pack-kit.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (3/12/17)

#59
Aspire Atlantis EVO Sub Ohm Tank Kit 2.0ml 
http://www.3avape.com/aspire-atlantis-evo-subohm-tank-kit-2ml.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (3/12/17)

Post #43 - Link to what I would like from @3avape .com
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-n80-fused-clapton-wire-30ga-3-38ga.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vivita (3/12/17)

#60
Aspire Atlantis EVO Sub Ohm Tank- 4.0ml 
http://www.3avape.com/aspire-atlantis-evo-subohm-tank-kit-4ml.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (3/12/17)

#61
Aspire EVO75 kit 
http://www.3avape.com/aspire-evo75-kit.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (3/12/17)

#62
Aspire Nautilus X 4.0ml Adapter Kit 
http://www.3avape.com/4ml-adapter-kit-for-aspire-nautilus-x-tank.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (3/12/17)

#63
Aspire Nautilus X 2.0ml Tank 
http://www.3avape.com/aspire-nautilus-x-2ml-tank.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (3/12/17)

Post #44 - Link to what I would like from @3avape .com
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-n80-fused-clapton-wire-24ga-36ga.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vivita (3/12/17)

#64
Aspire K3 Tank Clearomizer 
http://www.3avape.com/aspire-k3-tank-clearomizer.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (3/12/17)

Post #45 - Link to what I would like from @3avape .com
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-peerless-rda-special-edition.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vivita (3/12/17)

#65
Aspire K2 BVC Tank 
http://www.3avape.com/aspire-k2-tank-clearomizer.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (3/12/17)

#66
Aspire Cleito RTA System 
http://www.3avape.com/aspire-cleito-rta-system.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (3/12/17)

Post #46 - Link to what I would like from @3avape .com
http://www.3avape.com/hugo-vapor-211w-boxer-rader-box-mod.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max (3/12/17)

Post #47 - Link to what I would like from @3avape .com
http://www.3avape.com/hugo-vapor-boxer-v2-0-188w-box-mod.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max (3/12/17)

Post #48 - Link to what I would like from @3avape .com
http://www.3avape.com/smoant-charon-218w-tc-box-mod.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Max (3/12/17)

Post #49 - Link to what I would like from @3avape .com
http://www.3avape.com/aleader-funky-160w-resin-box-mod.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapessa (3/12/17)

#21 - link to what I'd like to win
http://www.3avape.com/ijoy-324w-captain-x3-tc-mod-with-triple-20700-battery.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max (3/12/17)

Post #50 - Link to what I would like from @3avape .com
http://www.3avape.com/think-vape-ruger-230w-tc-box-mod.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapessa (3/12/17)

#22 link to whatwhat I'd like to win
http://www.3avape.com/yosta-livepor-160w-tc-rda-kit.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapessa (3/12/17)

#23 link to what I'd like toto win
http://www.3avape.com/artery-uno-all-in-one-1500mah-kit.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapessa (3/12/17)

#24 link to what I'd like to win
http://www.3avape.com/wismec-cb-60-with-amor-ns-vw-2300mah-kit.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapessa (3/12/17)

#25 link to what I'd like to win
http://www.3avape.com/kamry-kecig-2-0-plus-650mah-stick-heating-kit.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapessa (3/12/17)

#26 link to what I'd like to win
http://www.3avape.com/ud-apro-16-800mah-starter-kit.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapessa (3/12/17)

#27 link to what I'd like to win
http://www.3avape.com/rev-nitro-200w-tc-box-mod.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapessa (3/12/17)

#28 link to what I'd like to win
http://www.3avape.com/rev-sport-101w-4200mah-box-mod.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapessa (3/12/17)

#29 link to what I'd like to win
http://www.3avape.com/rev-gts-230w-box-mod.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapessa (3/12/17)

#30 link to what I'd like to win
http://www.3avape.com/vaporesso-revenger-x-tc-kit-with-5-0ml-nrg-tank.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapessa (3/12/17)

#31 
We need some more participants - please tag more vapers 
@Stosta @Andre @The Vape Don 
@Lady Inquisitor @GIR8Smoke @cloud9

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapessa (3/12/17)

#32 link to what I'd like to win
http://www.3avape.com/sigelei-175w-fuchai-vcigo-k2-kit.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapessa (3/12/17)

#33 tagging - need 20 Participants please 
@Tanja @Friep @AniDey @DirtyD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapessa (3/12/17)

#34 link to what I'd like to win
http://www.3avape.com/sigelei-kaos-z-200w-tc-box-mod.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapessa (3/12/17)

#35 tag tag tag - need 20 participants for this giveaway

@cloud9 @Cloudasaurus @Cloudzzz

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapessa (3/12/17)

#36 link to what I'd like to win
http://www.3avape.com/stentorian-basilisk-200w-vw-box-mod.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapessa (3/12/17)

#37 link to what I'd like to win
http://www.3avape.com/coming-soon-desire-200w-x-box-tc-mod.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapessa (3/12/17)

#38 link to what I'd like to win
http://www.3avape.com/vaporesso-80w-swag-tc-kit-with-3-5ml-nrg-se-tank.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapessa (3/12/17)

#39 link to what I'd like to win
http://www.3avape.com/thinkvape-exus-ark-200w-tc-box-mod.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapessa (3/12/17)

#40 - some more tags - 20 participants required
@Constantbester @Conny @Jengz

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vivita (3/12/17)

#67
Aspire Odyssey mini kit 
http://www.3avape.com/aspire-odyssey-mini-kit.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (3/12/17)

#68
Aspire Triton mini Tank With Top Filling System 
http://www.3avape.com/aspire-triton-mini-tank-with-top-filling-system.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (3/12/17)

#69
Aspire AC USB Adapter 
http://www.3avape.com/aspire-wall-adapter.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (3/12/17)

#70
Aspire ET-S BVC 2.0ml Clearomizer 
http://www.3avape.com/aspire-et-s-bvc-pyrex-clearomizer-1-8ohm-single.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (3/12/17)

#71
Aspire Premium Kit 
http://www.3avape.com/aspire-premium-kit.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (3/12/17)

#72
Aspire Cleito Sub Ohm Tank 
http://www.3avape.com/aspire-cleito-sub-ohm-tank.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (3/12/17)

#73
Aspire Plato 50w TC Kit-5.6ml 
http://www.3avape.com/aspire-plato-50w-tc-kit-5-6ml.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (3/12/17)

#74
Aspire K4 Quick Start Kit-2000mah 
http://www.3avape.com/aspire-k4-quick-start-kit-2000mah.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (3/12/17)

#75
Aspire K3 Quick Start Kit-1200mah 
http://www.3avape.com/aspire-k3-quick-start-kit-1200mah.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (3/12/17)

#76
Aspire K2 Quick Start Kit-800mAh 
http://www.3avape.com/aspire-k2-quick-start-kit-800mah.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (3/12/17)

#41 link to what I'd like to win
http://www.3avape.com/aimidi-tank-t2-armored-160w-tc-box-mod.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (3/12/17)

#42 link to what I'd like to win
VOOPOO DRAG 157W TC Box Mod Resin Version(Black Frame)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (3/12/17)

#43 link to what I'd like to win
http://www.3avape.com/vapecige-creator-dna75c-tc-box-mod.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (3/12/17)

#44 link to what I'd like to win
http://www.3avape.com/eleaf-300w-istick-tria-tc-box-mod.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (3/12/17)

#45 link to what I'd like to win
http://www.3avape.com/ijoy-capo-100-tc-box-mod-with-21700-battery.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (3/12/17)

#46 link to what I'd like to win
http://www.3avape.com/ud-apro-22-2500mah-kit.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (3/12/17)

#47 link to what I'd like to win
http://www.3avape.com/smok-stick-v8-baby-2000mah-kit-with-tfv8-baby.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (3/12/17)

#48 link to what I'd like to win
http://www.3avape.com/smoant-charon-218w-ts-touch-screen-tc-box-mod.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (3/12/17)

#49 link to what I'd like to win
http://www.3avape.com/thinkvape-finder-75c-dna-tc-box-mod.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (3/12/17)

#50 link to what I'd like to win
http://www.3avape.com/vapecige-sd-nano-dna60-tc-box-mod.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (3/12/17)

#51 - tagging more vapers - need 20 participants 
@Vivita @Danell Oosthuizen @The Steve

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (3/12/17)

#52 link to what I'd like to win
http://www.3avape.com/hcigar-towis-t180-touch-screen-tc-box-mod.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (3/12/17)

#53 link to what I'd like to win
http://www.3avape.com/justfog-p16a-900mah-starter-kit.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (3/12/17)

#54 link to what I'd like to win
http://www.3avape.com/ehpro-2-in-1-fusion-150w-tc-kit.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (3/12/17)

#55 link to what I'd like to win
http://www.3avape.com/234w-ijoy-genie-pd270-tc-kit-with-4-0ml-captain-s-tank.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (3/12/17)

#56 link to what I'd like to win
http://www.3avape.com/ijoy-captain-pd270-kit-with-captain-s-tank.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (3/12/17)

Surely there's a better way to do competitions than this. I think you should be limited to a single entry. Otherwise the winner is probably going to to be whomever decides to post the most times. Which is technically against forum rules. @Rob Fisher @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (3/12/17)

#77
Aspire K1 Glassomizer http://www.3avape.com/aspire-k1-glassomizer.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (3/12/17)

#78
Aspire Nautilus Mini BVC Tank 
http://www.3avape.com/aspire-nautilus-mini.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (3/12/17)

#79
Original Cloupor GT 80W TC Box Mod 
http://www.3avape.com/original-cloupor-gt-80w-tc-box-mod.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (3/12/17)

#80
Joyetech Cubis Sub Ohm Tank 
http://www.3avape.com/joyetech-cubis-sub-ohm-tank.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (3/12/17)

#81
Joyetech 200W Cuboid Pro with ProCore Aries Kit 
http://www.3avape.com/joyetech-200w-cuboid-pro-with-procore-aries-kit.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (3/12/17)

#82
Joyetech 200W Cuboid Pro Touch Screen TC Box Mod 
http://www.3avape.com/joyetech-200w-cuboid-pro-touch-screen-tc-box-mod.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (3/12/17)

#83
Joyetech 228W CUBOID TAP TC Box Mod 
http://www.3avape.com/joyetech-228w-cuboid-tap-tc-box-mod.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (3/12/17)

#84
Joyetech eVic Primo Mini with ProCore Aries Kit 
http://www.3avape.com/joyetech-evic-primo-mini-with-procore-aries-kit.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (3/12/17)

#85
Joyetech 80W eVic Primo Mini TC Box Mod 
http://www.3avape.com/joyetech-80w-evic-promo-mini-tc-box-mod.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (3/12/17)

#86
Joyetech 150W OCULAR C Touchscreen TC Box Mod 
http://www.3avape.com/joyetech-150w-ocular-c-touchscreen-tc-box-mod.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (3/12/17)

http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-zeus-rta.html
@Rude Rudi @KZOR @TheV

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (3/12/17)

#2
http://www.3avape.com/asvape-michael-vo200-tc-box-mod-stabilization-wood-edition.html
@Max @MrDeedz @Stosta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/12/17)

Spyro said:


> Surely there's a better way to do competitions than this. I think you should be limited to a single entry. Otherwise the winner is probably going to to be whomever decides to post the most times. Which is technically against forum rules. @Rob Fisher @Silver



I could not agree more @Spyro! But it is thier forum.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vapessa (3/12/17)

#57 link to what I'd like to win
http://www.3avape.com/hcigar-vt75d-evolv-dna-75w-box-mod.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (3/12/17)

#58 link to what I'd like to win
http://www.3avape.com/sigelei-fuchai-glo-230w-box-mod.html


----------



## Vapessa (3/12/17)

#59 link to what I'd like to win
http://www.3avape.com/gtrs-vboy-200-tc-box-mod-with-yihisx500-chipset.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (3/12/17)

#60 what I'd like to win
http://www.3avape.com/asvape-200w-michael-box-mod-walking-dead-edition.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (3/12/17)

#61 - more tags
@Vaping Jakes @Nicky van Wyk @MelisW @Jane808

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (3/12/17)

#62 what I'd like to win
http://www.3avape.com/smok-osub-king-220w-tc-kit-with-tfv8-big-baby.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (3/12/17)

#63 would like to win
http://www.3avape.com/joyetech-200w-cuboid-pro-with-procore-aries-kit.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (3/12/17)

#64 would like to win
http://www.3avape.com/smok-procolor-kit-with-tfv8-big-baby-tank.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (3/12/17)

#65 - 20 participants required - please tag
@Tanya Gee @Tontoe @tim123 @Janine Rossouw @frederikvsf @Andy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (3/12/17)

Vapessa said:


> #65 - 20 participants required - please tag
> @Tanya Gee @Tontoe @tim123 @Janine Rossouw @frederikvsf @Andy



Hi @Vapessa (and all future entrants of this competition)

Please limit your tags to 3 friends as outlined in the OP by the vendor.

We have asked vendors to limit tags to three in competitions because using more places unnecessary load on the server and can also lead to abuse.

If future entrants do not abide by this we will have to step in and stop the competition

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (3/12/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @Vapessa (and all future entrants of this competition)
> 
> Please limit your tags to 3 friends as outlined in the OP by the vendor.
> 
> ...


Okay - sorry about that @Silver - was just trying to get more participants to make the giveaway worthwhile. I will refrain from tagging. My apologies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (3/12/17)

Vapessa said:


> Okay - sorry about that @Silver - was just trying to get more participants to make the giveaway worthwhile. I will refrain from tagging. My apologies



You can tag, but please limit it to three
Many thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (3/12/17)

#66 link to what I'd like to win
http://www.3avape.com/ibuddy-nano-c-900mah-kit.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (3/12/17)

#67 link to what I'd like to win
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-aegis-100w-tc-box-mod-with-26650-battery.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (3/12/17)

#68 I'd like to win
http://www.3avape.com/sigelei-mt-220w-tc-box-mod.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (3/12/17)

#69 I'd like to win
http://www.3avape.com/aspire-200w-speeder-tc-box-mod.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (3/12/17)

#70 link to what I'd like to win
http://www.3avape.com/snowwolf-vfeng-230w-tc-box-mod.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (4/12/17)

#87
Joyetech eVic VTC Dual with Ultimo Kit
http://www.3avape.com/joyetech-evic-vtc-dual-with-ultimo-kit.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (4/12/17)

#88
Joyetech eGo AIO 2100mAh Box Kit 
http://www.3avape.com/joyetech-ego-aio-box-kit.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (4/12/17)

#89
Joyetech eVic AIO Kit 
http://www.3avape.com/joyetech-evic-aio-kit.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (4/12/17)

#90
Joyetech ULTIMO Atomizer 
http://www.3avape.com/joyetech-ultimo-atomizer.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (4/12/17)

#91
Joyetech eGo AIO D16 1500mAh Starter Kit 
http://www.3avape.com/joyetech-ego-aio-d16-1500mah-starter-kit.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (4/12/17)

#1 
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-gbox-squonker-kit.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DirtyD (4/12/17)

#1
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-zeus-rta.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DirtyD (4/12/17)

#2
@thumptrump @Jp1905 @Gert_Koen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (4/12/17)

#92
Joyetech eGo AIO 1500mAh Starter Kit
http://www.3avape.com/joyetech-ego-aio-kit.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (4/12/17)

#93
Tigertek Mermaid RTA 
http://www.3avape.com/tigertek-mermaid-rta.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (4/12/17)

#94
Tigertek Genji RDA 
http://www.3avape.com/tigertek-genji-rda.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (4/12/17)

#95
Tigertek Morphe BF RDA
http://www.3avape.com/tigertek-morphe-bf-rda.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (4/12/17)

#96
Tigertek Springer S 2.0ml/3.5ml RTA 
http://www.3avape.com/tigertek-springer-s-2-0ml-3-5ml-rta.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (5/12/17)

Post #51 - Link to what I would like from @3avape .com
http://www.3avape.com/sigelei-vcigo-moon-box-kit-with-moonshot-rdta.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (5/12/17)

Recon of these 11 pages - 15 Active Participants - 20 Participants required to keep this Awesome Competition alive - 5 Outstanding

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (5/12/17)

Post #52 - Link to what I would like from @3avape .com
http://www.3avape.com/revenant-cartel-blaq-resin-160w-tc-box-mod.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (5/12/17)

Post #53 - Link to what I would like from @3avape .com
http://www.3avape.com/rev-nitro-200w-tc-box-mod.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (5/12/17)

Post #54 - Link to what I would like from @3avape .com
http://www.3avape.com/rev-gts-230w-box-mod.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (5/12/17)

Post #55 - Link to what I would like from @3avape .com
http://www.3avape.com/stentorian-basilisk-200w-vw-box-mod.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (5/12/17)

Post #56 - Link to what I would like from @3avape .com
http://www.3avape.com/eleaf-300w-istick-tria-tc-box-mod.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (5/12/17)

Post #57 - Link to what I would like from @3avape .com
http://www.3avape.com/ample-pixy-4-5ml-rdta.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (5/12/17)

Post #58 - Link to what I would like from @3avape .com
http://www.3avape.com/smok-230w-g-priv-2-kit-with-tfv8-x-baby-tank.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (5/12/17)

Post #59 - Link to what I would like from @3avape .com
http://www.3avape.com/smoant-charon-218w-ts-touch-screen-tc-box-mod.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (5/12/17)

Post #60 - Link to what I would like from @3avape .com
http://www.3avape.com/hcigar-vt75d-evolv-dna-75w-box-mod.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (6/12/17)

#97
Tigertek Springer X 24mm RDA 
http://www.3avape.com/tigertek-springer-x-24mm-rda.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (6/12/17)

#98
YFTK DNV SCAR ATTY RDTA 
http://www.3avape.com/yftk-dnv-scar-atty-rta.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (6/12/17)

#99
YFTK Silicone 15ml e-liquid Bottle
http://www.3avape.com/yftk-silicone-15ml-e-liquid-bottle.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (6/12/17)

#100
YFTK Pocket Styled RDA 
http://www.3avape.com/yftk-pocket-styled-rda.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (6/12/17)

#101
YFTK Dripping Dropper Bottle for Squonk Bottom Feeder Mod - PE, 30ml 
http://www.3avape.com/yftk-dripping-dropper-bottle-for-squonk-bottom-feeder-mod-pe-30ml.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (6/12/17)

#102
YFTK Speed Revolution Mini Style 14mm RDA 
http://www.3avape.com/yftk-speed-revolution-mini-style-14mm-rda.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (6/12/17)

#103
YFTK Kayfun Prime Style MTL 2.0ml RTA 
http://www.3avape.com/kayfun-prime-style-mtl-rta-2ml-capacity.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (6/12/17)

#104
YFTK Haku Phenom Styled BF RDA 
http://www.3avape.com/yftk-haku-phenom-styled-bf-rda.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (6/12/17)

#105
YFTK Nextera Styled BF RTA
http://www.3avape.com/yftk-nextera-styled-bf-rta.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (6/12/17)

#106
YFTK Gambit Styled BF RDA 
http://www.3avape.com/yftk-gambit-styled-bf-rda.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (6/12/17)

Post #61 - Link to what I would like from @3avape .com
http://www.3avape.com/vaporesso-transformer-220w-tc-kit-with-5-0ml-nrg-tank.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (7/12/17)

Post #62 - Link to what I would like from @3avape .com
http://www.3avape.com/aspire-skystar-revvo-210w-tc-kit.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (7/12/17)

Post #63 - Link to what I would like from @3avape .com
http://www.3avape.com/smok-230w-g-priv-2-kit-with-tfv8-x-baby-tank.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (7/12/17)

#1 http://www.3avape.com/gtrs-vboy-200-tc-box-mod-with-yihisx500-chipset.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (7/12/17)

#2 @vicTor @kev mac @Paulie

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vivita (8/12/17)

#107
YFTK Solo Style BF RDA 
http://www.3avape.com/yftk-solo-style-bf-rda.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vivita (8/12/17)

#108
YFTK Strike 18 Style BF RDA w/ Bottom Feeder Pin 
http://www.3avape.com/yftk-strike-18-style-bf-rda-w-bottom-feeder-pin.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vivita (8/12/17)

#109
YFTK Speed Revolution Style BF RDA 
http://www.3avape.com/yftk-speed-revolution-style-bf-rda.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vivita (8/12/17)

#110
YFTK Sillicon 8.0ml Squonk Dripping Bottle 
http://www.3avape.com/yftk-sillicon-8-0ml-squonk-dripping-bottle.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vivita (8/12/17)

#111
YFTK Reload Styled 24mm RTA 
http://www.3avape.com/yftk-reload-styled-24mm-rta.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marius van Tonder (8/12/17)

http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-gbox-squonker-kit.html

@Adephi @Raindance @vicTor

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi (8/12/17)

1) http://www.3avape.com/sigelei-150w-fuchai-213-squonk-kit.html

@Benjamin @pieterfick07 @Fantastic1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (8/12/17)

2) http://www.3avape.com/vgod-elite-24mm-rda.html

@queryn @Gabriel Weiner @Manus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quakes (8/12/17)

http://www.3avape.com/yftk-haku-phenom-styled-bf-rda.html
@Max @Timwis @Batiatus

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Vivita (8/12/17)

#112
Kindbright Speed Revolution Styled BF RDA
http://www.3avape.com/kindbright-speed-revolution-styled-bf-rda.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (8/12/17)

#113
Kindbright Aeronaut 24 V2 BF Styled RDA
http://www.3avape.com/kindbright-aeronaut-24-v2-bf-styled-rda.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (8/12/17)

#114
Kindbright Armor Styled BF RDA 
http://www.3avape.com/yftk-armor-styled-rdta.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (8/12/17)

#115
Coppervape 316SS NarCA BF Style RDA 
http://www.3avape.com/coppervape-316ss-narca-bf-style-rda.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (8/12/17)

#116
Coppervape 316SS NarBA Style RDTA 
http://www.3avape.com/coppervape-316ss-narba-style-rdta.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (8/12/17)

#117
Coppervape 316SS NarTa Style RDTA 
http://www.3avape.com/coppervape-316ss-narta-style-rdta.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (8/12/17)

#118
Coppervape 316SS Skyline Style RTA 
http://www.3avape.com/coppervape-316ss-skyline-style-rta.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (8/12/17)

#119
CopperVape BF 18650 Mechanical Mod
http://www.3avape.com/coppervape-bf-18650-mechanical-mod.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (8/12/17)

#120
SXK Hussar V1 Styled RDA 
http://www.3avape.com/sxk-hussar-v1-styled-rda.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (8/12/17)

#121
SXK Style 5A's Basic BF RDA 
http://www.3avape.com/sxk-style-5a-s-basic-bf-rda.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (8/12/17)

Post #64 - Link towhat I would like from @3avape .com
http://www.3avape.com/voopoo-too-180w-tc-kit-with-uforce-tank.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (8/12/17)

Post #65 - Link towhat I would like from @3avape .com
http://www.3avape.com/aspire-2-0ml-3-6ml-revvo-tank.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (8/12/17)

Post #66 - Link towhat I would like from @3avape .com
http://www.3avape.com/aleader-killer-80w-7-0ml-bf-squonk-box-mod.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (8/12/17)

Post #67 - Link towhat I would like from @3avape .com
http://www.3avape.com/aspire-skystar-210w-tc-box-mod.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (8/12/17)

Post #68 - Link towhat I would like from @3avape .com
http://www.3avape.com/aspire-typhon-revvo-5000mah-tc-kit.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (8/12/17)

Post #69 - Link towhat I would like from @3avape .com
http://www.3avape.com/smok-mag-225w-tc-kit-with-tfv12-prince-tank.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (8/12/17)

Post #70 - Link towhat I would like from @3avape .com
http://www.3avape.com/wismec-sinuous-ravage230-200w-tc-kit-gnome-evo-tank.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shatter (8/12/17)

#1
http://www.3avape.com/aspire-skystar-revvo-210w-tc-kit.html

@kittyjvr1 @Max @Hooked

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (8/12/17)

#2 http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-athena-squonk-box-mod-with-6-5ml-bottle.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (9/12/17)

122
SXK Kayfun Prime Style MTL 2.0ml RTA 
http://www.3avape.com/sxk-kayfun-prime-style-mtl-rta-2ml-capacity.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (9/12/17)

#123
SXK Sentinel Styled BF RDA http://www.3avape.com/sxk-sentinel-styled-bf-rda.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (9/12/17)

#124
SXK Pocket Styled RTA
http://www.3avape.com/sxk-pocket-styled-rta.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (9/12/17)

#125
SXK Doggy Styled RTA 
http://www.3avape.com/sxk-doggy-styled-rta.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (9/12/17)

#126
SXK Rose Trillium Style RTA 
http://www.3avape.com/sxk-rose-trillium-style-rta.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (9/12/17)

#127
SXK Solo 22mm Style BF RDA
http://www.3avape.com/sxk-solo-22mm-style-bf-rda.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (9/12/17)

#128
SXK Pico V2 Styled 3.0ml RTA
http://www.3avape.com/sxk-pico-v2-styled-3-0ml-rta.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (9/12/17)

#129
SXK Le Concorde Styled BF RDA 
http://www.3avape.com/sxk-le-concorde-styled-bf-rda.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (9/12/17)

#130
SXK Kennedy V5 Style RDA 
http://www.3avape.com/sxk-kennedy-v5-style-rda.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (9/12/17)

#131
SXK Squape X Style Dripper RDA 
http://www.3avape.com/sxk-squape-x-style-dripper-rda.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (9/12/17)

#132
SXK Kennedy 24 style RDA 
http://www.3avape.com/sxk-kennedy-24-style-rda.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (9/12/17)

#133
Revenant Cartel BLAQ Resin 160W TC Box Mod 
http://www.3avape.com/revenant-cartel-blaq-resin-160w-tc-box-mod.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (9/12/17)

#134
MJTecig Olax X9 Starter Kit W/O built-in battery 
http://www.3avape.com/mjtecig-olax-x9-starter-kit-w-o-built-in-battery.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 3avape (9/12/17)

_----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------_

_Winner Announcement 

Dear all,
Happy Weekend.
Sunny Saturday here,just like my mood to pick up the Lucky winners here.
Thank you for the participation and supporting 3avape.
We are going to add two winners!!! 
Ok,now,Let's congratulate to the Three Lucky Winners!!!

Congratulations @Vapessa #134




_
_
Congratulations @Max #308 _
_



_
_
Congratulations @Vivita #279_
_






You are one of our winners! 
Please PM us your shipping address in following format.

Shipping Name:
Address:
City:
State:
Post code:
Country:
Tel & Email:

Enjoy your weekend with the Siren V2 MTL tank! And It would be much appreciated if you can share your experience about the Siren V2 MTL tank with us.

Thank you all for supporting 3avape. 
Didn't win the Siren V2? It doesn't matter,3avape offered a Christmas Coupon code for you to get it cheaper，Check it here.

The code：3AXmas12_

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Max (9/12/17)

Awesome Awesome and Awesome Again @3avape - This is really a very good way to start my Saturday in KwaZulu Natal - South Africa. 



Thank You so so much for your Amazing Generosity @3avape and Congratulations to @Vivita and @Vapessa - including a Sincere Word of Appreciation to all the Participants who supported making this competition possible.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vivita (9/12/17)

Belissimo! Congrats to @Max and @Vapessa and mysefl!

Today is my holiday!!

Many thanks for 3AVape!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Vapessa (9/12/17)

WOW WOW WOW - THANK YOU @3avape - such an Awesome surprise 


Congrats to @Vivita and @Max

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Constantbester (9/12/17)

Congrats @Max @Vivita and @Vapessa hope you enjoy the new tank.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Quakes (11/12/17)

Congrats!!!! @Max @Vivita @Vapessa

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Raees03 (26/12/17)

I want to win please

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (26/12/17)

Congrats @Max @Vivita @Vapessa better late than never.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------

